# Black, MEH!!!



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Who needs them....I have plenty!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Love the Tat's!:dribble:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

FJ, i gotta say i am a bit jealous. I have had a few of the Tat reds these past few days and i am lovin them. your spread there is pretty awesome!

(i would still like to get my grubby paw on one or two blacks for testing, i mean tasting purposes)


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Spread the wealth bro


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Did you knock off a TAT delivery truck or what???SWEET PICK UP


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Who needs them... is that a rhetorical question? Me!

Sweet pickup FJ - nice job!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

You luck dog. Tatuajes are the best.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats what I have in the humi...I took the pik after a recent buy from a Bro here..the rest are from the TAT-TAT contest winnings, and other scoops. I do hear ya Seth on the BLACKS, I would love to try a few but the hassle just isnt worth it to me. Maybe, juuuuuuuust maybe, Mr Johnson might have some at the Leaf-N-Ale event next month.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy crud!!! That is a beautiful sight!!!


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

The blacks are worth tracking down. Believe me.

Jason


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice!

I have that same humi!


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

I will love you long time. =]


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i know i neeeeed them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice little stash you have there!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Tats a great sight


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow FJ!! You make me jelous man!! Those looking :dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Gotta love Tats :dribble:


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you really have to ask? Very nice.


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

WOW!! I'm dying to try a TAT. Those look so good....:dribble: I've heard they are great smokes but haven't found any of them at any of my local B&M's.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You gota love the Tats!!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice "Tat-Tat's". (I think that's exceptable cigar **** lingo.)


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tat City---very nice


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

VERY NICE indeed!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

did I just die and go to TAT heaven?:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I think I'm goin to TATMANDU!!!!YUM!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

shaffer22 said:


> The blacks are worth tracking down. Believe me.
> 
> Jason


they are worth every penny and effort!!! They are really good i am gonna burn one later tonight while watching fireworks!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice tats


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

holy tats ville


----------

